# Radeon 9800 XL



## Phantomic (15. November 2003)

Hi,
was sich hinter dem Kürzel XL bei der Grafikkarte vom neuen Aldi-PC versteckt?

Is des wieder so'n Schrott wie die Radeon 9600 XT die dann doch nur 9500 war bloß'n bisschen schneller getaktet.


----------



## Georg Melher (16. November 2003)

Ja, das ist eine taktmässig abgespeckte Version einer 9800XT. IMHO völlig überflüssig und ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Userverwirrung. 

Hätte man auch gleich eine 9700 Pro oder 9800 Pro einbauen können.


----------

